# DDT - DataDot Technology



## finnsk (13 October 2006)

Has anybody been following this has been improving of lately.

There datadot technology is being used by more and more car companies world wide for an added security.

Finnsk


----------



## finnsk (17 October 2006)

From Shaw broking


> DDT is an asset identification company. It manufactures microdots using patented processes and technology that can identify assets to improve asset security, and prove asset authenticity and ownership.
> 
> In partnership with the CSIRO, DDT has also developed a unique technology for bulk materials, authentication of products and prevention of counterfeiting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bazmate (17 April 2007)

News today that Datadot are in bed with Microsoft to authenticate cd's etc in the attack on piracy... Added to last weeks news of testing with explosives, this should mean some positive movement for the sp.

Still looking for news on the Kiwi's mandatory vehicle marking although waiting for movement from government departments is a depressing passtime.

I hold as I think Datadots are a good idea with tentacles in a lot of industries but there are a few competing substitutes and lets face it, Datadots don't actually prevent the lowlife stealing your car.

cheers
Baz


----------



## 1trader (28 May 2007)

*Time to buy Datadot?*

Microdots are gaining more acceptance, worldwide especially with Car manufacturers here locally and worldwide..The NZ government recently announced that all cars will be mandatory dotted, not surprising since they have between 20,000- 30,000 cars stolen there annually. Mandatory whole of vehicle marking will on the agenda with the European Commission this July..Countries like Mexico and Brazil will be big growth markets...Expect more announcements soon.

The big income earner will be Datatrace which has been developed with the CSIRO has a real solution for a lot of businesses...Dots are placed through the whole bulk product, enabling the companies and consumers to identify their standardized superior products in preference to inferior counterfeit/products.. ORICA have signed a MOU with the company to develop explosives which can be easily identified post blast, enabling agencies to track each device through a register where it was logistically bought..This technology seems to be more cost effective than RFID technology which has been around for a while but is more expensive.The Rfid tag can be tampered with or easily damaged. The shares are holding up, and revenue should start to really ramp up next year with NZ...The next announcement should put it over 40 cents...As a long term share, its a good one, as its in a unique market segment to its own.. Its a wonder the Australian government doesn't make it mandatory for all Cars here here.. This a definite BUY!BUY!


Read below for the many applications Datatrace will have...


Datadot 

DatatraceDNA as the foundation for product security and management in most industries.
The following industries provide broad applications for DatatraceDNA:

Food and Drink
Paper
Glass
Pharmaceutical Drugs
Fabric
Paint
Packaging
Cosmetics
Chemicals
Cement
Timber
Adhesives
Polymers
Coatings and Lacquer
Explosives
Microdots
Food and Drink
It's becoming vital for consumers to be confident they are consuming genuine products as counterfeit food and drink has been responsible for numerous deaths all over the world. DatatraceDNA is an inert, non-toxic molecule, ideal for application to food and drink packaging to ensure authenticity.

Paper
Paper is a communication medium that we all take for granted but which often conveys highly secure or confidential information. DatatraceDNA can be incorporated into the lacquer or inks used in the printing process to enable proof of authenticity at any stage in production or distribution.

Glass
Many consumers aren't aware of the extent of counterfeiting or substitution of glass products designed for specific applications such as car windscreens or high-rise building windows. Poor quality glass being substituted where high quality glass should be used is a genuine threat to safety that can be addressed by the incorporation of DatatraceDNA during the manufacturing process. Any form of glass bottling or packaging can also be treated and verified by DatatraceDNA.

Pharmaceutical Drugs
There are many documented cases of counterfeit drugs causing serious illness and deaths, particularly in developing nations. As a result, the pharmaceutical supply chain must be strengthened to ensure only authentic medications are purchased and consumed. DatatraceDNA can be applied during the pharmaceutical drug manufacturing process and product packaging.

Fabric: Cotton, Wool, Nylon, Polyester and Silk.
Walk through almost any shopping precinct in the world and you will be able to purchase counterfeit copies or grey market over-runs of global fashion and apparel brands. Consumers and even trademark owners have no simple way of knowing whether an expensive fashion item is really genuine. Fashion brands struggling with counterfeiting and over-runs can apply DatatraceDNA to either the fabric or label, simplifying the process of proving authenticity at any stage in the supply chain or at point of sale.

Paint
DatatraceDNA provides paint manufacturers the ability to identify different grades of their products to ensure authenticity and correct application. With many products including high value protective paints, substitution by brand and grade is a common and expensive problem. A product failure through use of a counterfeit or lower grade product can lead to large rectification costs and loss of brand reputation. As DatatraceDNA is bound to the molecular structure of the paint, it can be tested at any point in the lifespan of the product, pre or post application, and can also be used to test the homogeneity of a paint mix.

Packaging
One of the most cost-effective methods of providing product security is to incorporate DatatraceDNA in the lacquer that is applied to packaging or to use DatatraceDNA packing tape. Proving the authenticity of tamper-proof packaging is a strong measure of proof that the contents are also authentic.

Cosmetics
Brand name cosmetics have been counterfeited for decades, a problem that is now exaggerated by internet sales and distribution, robbing designers of revenue and damaging brand reputation. DatatraceDNA can be used in the packaging, containers or caps for cosmetics and enables authenticity to be proven instantly at any point in the supply chain.

Chemicals
The chemical industry plays a critical role in our daily lives and many government agencies are now actively working on ways to closely monitor the origin and use of chemicals. DatatraceDNA is ideal for chemical manufacturers who need to ensure their products are traceable and verifiable from the moment they are created and through the life of their application. Blend homogeneity can also be tested by using DatatraceDNA in the mixing process.

Cement and Concrete
In cement and concrete construction, DatatraceDNA can be used to determine the position of specific concrete batches within a structure along with the original manufacturer and the grade applied. As a result, verification can be performed to determine if the correct concrete has been used in any given part of a structure for the lifetime of the concrete. Concrete manufacturers can also use DatatraceDNA to determine concrete mix homogeneity has been achieved during the mixing process, leading to huge gains in safer, more efficient manufacturing and construction.

Timber
Timber is graded according to factors affecting appearance and strength, but close timber grades are often impossible to tell apart and these materials can be easily diverted, miscounted and replaced with inferior timber. Suppliers and builders who believe they have used correct grade timber can carry product liability for products that have been switched without detection.

Applying DatatraceDNA using lacquer enables millers and builders to monitor authenticity, ownership and quality at each step of the sales and construction process.

Adhesives
As with other materials, DatatraceDNA can be used to identify the origin or grade of adhesives. This is important in mission critical applications such as aircraft and motor vehicle manufacture.

The identity of the adhesive is read with the hand-held digital field reader and can occur while the adhesive is in either an unhardened or hardened state.

Polymers: Plastics and Removable Media.
One third of all music discs sold worldwide are counterfeit with an estimated global value $US4.6 billion and software piracy is estimated to be $US12 billion annually. DatatraceDNA can infuse the polymer substrate of removable digital media such as CDs and DVDs to authenticate the ownership of intellectual property and copyright.

The same approach can be taken with any form of plastic, allowing for mobile counterfeit detection in transit or at the point of sale. Mixing homogeneity is also possible when applying DatatraceDNA during polymer batch manufacturing.

Coatings and Lacquer
DatatraceDNA is easily incorporated into the manufacture of coatings and lacquers, enabling verification of the coating and the product it has been applied to at any stage.

A secondary use for DatatraceDNA in this industry is to manage homogeneity in the mixing process, using our digital hand held reader to verify optimum mixing. Bulk material manufacturers will appreciate the efficiency of having a scientific method for determining when homogeneous mixing has occurred.

Explosives
Public concern about national security and anti-terrorist protection has intensified demand for high-level tracking and verification of explosive materials. DatatraceDNA allows materials capable of being used in explosives to be closely monitored at all stages of their production, distribution, warehousing and use.

As explosive materials bearing DatatraceDNA have a permanent verifiable identity, their movement can be cross-referenced with all personnel who handle them in the supply chain. This information enables very precise security and stocktaking processes, including after the explosives have been used. Homogeneity of mixing can also be applied to explosives manufacture, leading to increased safety and production efficiency.

Microdots
Microdots provide an excellent overt form of authentication. To be absolutely confident of the veracity of microdots DatatraceDNA can be incorporated in the adhesive that carries the microdots, providing an irrefutable method for proving authenticity.


----------



## 1trader (9 August 2007)

DDT is a Long Term Speculative Buy..They need growth and Revenue, and some big announcements to get this thing going? HAs anyone got any research info?


----------



## 1trader (23 September 2007)

Interesting to note that Taiwan has passed Mandatory Datadotting WOVM (whole of vehicle marking) as of October 1. In the Annual report the Board states that they are confident in capturing a significant market share of that market. Doing research of this market they have 4 major manufacturers, which produces over 450,000 cars a year.. Good market..Their AGM in November should be interesting..2008 could be a very interesting year. Shares are very low given that there are only 142 million

Im not a advisor.

.:guitar


----------



## Bazmate (5 October 2007)

I don't think the Taiwan ruling will make a huge difference. It's not a "Whole of Vehicle Marking" so there are a lot of cheaper alternatives to Microdots. But it took effect on 01 Oct and it's a start 

The big win will be when NZ finally makes Whole of Vehicle Marking compulsory (March '08). Then we might see the figures start looking better.... Might even start the trend in Aus given that the Kiwi's drive a lot of Aussie built machines. Perhaps Ford and Holden will consider another robot on the production line....

I keep a few DDT in the bottom drawer.


----------



## 1trader (30 October 2007)

Interesting to see the major electricity utilities now protecting their assets and expensive copper wiring which thieves have been targeting recently, with the increase in Copper wiring prices. Alinta in Melbourne are using datadots for security protection as well as the major utilities in Canada..

It will be interesting to see their strategy in the next year..Down but certainly not out...

:whip:whip


----------



## So_Cynical (7 January 2009)

DDT - Datadot getting a real spanking now..almost into the realms of the unbelievable,
trading at around 5 cents today, an all time low and a Market cap of less than 8 million.

Bargain or goner?  :dunno:


----------



## tjpj1919 (3 October 2009)

No posts for a while just wondering peoples opinion on fridays movement and news? pretty interesting stuff


----------



## Donga (4 October 2009)

tjpj1919 said:


> No posts for a while just wondering peoples opinion on fridays movement and news? pretty interesting stuff




Unashamably bought with the herd so I am wondering how real this technology is beyond the motor industry, which by itself might be enough. How real is this seed stuff? Even if practical, what about competitors, patent protection? The company looks to be run on a shoestring. 

I wonder whether DDT technology has the potential to replace bar coding? If so, the world is it's oyster, assuming they have strong patent applications.

Otherwise on a smaller scale, I wonder if it could have application not only in security but with specific product tracking, e.g. medical devices, in lieu of serial numbers for batch control (in case of recalls)? Be interested if anyone has insight into this aspect.

This is a real punt and I wonder whether it's just a one release wonder? 

Cool for cats?


----------



## So_Cynical (4 October 2009)

Donga said:


> Unashamably bought with the herd so I am wondering how real this technology is




Your a herd trader....nice  takes all sorts i suppose.

DDT has been around since 2004 with proven technology and an industry leader, actually 
turned a profit last year...like u care. :holysheep:


----------



## Donga (4 October 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Your a herd trader....nice  takes all sorts i suppose.
> 
> DDT has been around since 2004 with proven technology and an industry leader, actually
> turned a profit last year...like u care. :holysheep:




Hey steady on fella. Liked what I read quickly on friday after hearing somehting from one of my mates a few weeks ago on the technology. Every now and then will look at something running as can afford to  and no shame getting on board later than others. 

If you want an EPS no brainer then look at BLY unless you think mining exploration is still in the doldrums and/or can't do the maths on the dilution.


----------



## Peanut (4 October 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Your a herd trader....nice  takes all sorts i suppose.
> 
> DDT has been around since 2004 with proven technology and an industry leader, actually
> turned a profit last year...like u care. :holysheep:




Bit harsh on Donga there buddy!

Isn't "market value" determined by the herd?

Although the accepted legal definition of "market value" refers to the value agreed between a willing BUT NOT ANXIOUS buyer and a willing BUT NOT ANXIOUS seller.  So I guess in that regard the value determined by the herd would not amount to "market value" in a pure definitional sense given that some degree of anxiousness exists in a herd siituation.  Would make for an interesting test case!


----------



## Donga (4 October 2009)

Peanut said:


> Bit harsh on Donga there buddy!
> 
> Isn't "market value" determined by the herd?




Thanks Peanut. I trust So Cynical didn't mean much by it, some people don't come across well in writing. 

Fact is I bought almost on impulse, though did spend a little time looking into the company. Not really a lot there, and co-incidentally have very small premises around the corner from where I'm based. But then there is the famous photograph of Gates and his crew in the early days. Let's hope these guys can convert their dots into dough.


----------



## Airfireman (11 December 2009)

Gday all,

Has anybody heard any positive or upcoming news on DDT??

It has been very quiet the past month and just slowly sliding downward on the SP.

Holding a few in the bottom draw as well

Tim


----------



## pixel (19 March 2010)

while I don't necessarily expect a repeat of Jan 22nd, there is some "movement at the station".
After a quick trade earlier this month (3rd to 9th), I've bought back in again as the long-term Moving Average looks like holding support at 4.3c.

DYOR and FYOP.


----------



## adhitya (14 February 2011)

I owned a Subaru Outback that uses datadot tech. I bought the car in 2006.

This seems to be an awesome technology that could protect valuable products from theft...
Can't understand why a patchy profit track record and such a small market valuation (i.e. 20 million-ish).. I would imagine that the patent itself could be worth more that 20 mil.

Insight anyone?


----------



## jimmyizgod (14 February 2011)

i reakon it has a lot to do with their marketing strategy, or lack thereof.
i work with a computer company and only recently found out you can buy datadots in a spraycan, spray whatever you want and then register the specific datadot in the can against your name. isn't that expensive either.
im sure if there was more public knowledge about this then it would become much more widespread. should be an optional extra with every car, laptop, ipad, phone etc that gets sold IMO


----------



## adhitya (14 February 2011)

Thanks for the info...

Yeah ... agree that they certainly unable to capitalise their awesome tech commercially... 
Will check out the strategy of the new management. If this has better external alignment with the market place, may buy in the cheap...
Seems like security liquidity is also an issue here...


----------



## piggybank (14 December 2013)

Latest announcement to the market - (Becoming a substantial holder)

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=DDT&E=ASX&N=771268


----------



## piggybank (29 December 2013)




----------



## pixel (3 January 2014)

piggybank said:


> View attachment 56052




Thanks for the heads-up, Piggy 
After trading the initial swing for some change, I joined you yesterday for good at average 3.4c.
Cheers Bollinger!


----------



## pixel (31 July 2014)

Comforting to know: According to today's update, Australia is a "low-theft" country.
So efforts are being made to sell the sprays into China and the US. 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01538154 links to an interesting video clip that shows how the dots look like. Soon, would-be thieves will carry UV flashlights :

Anyway, I've held before the announcement, and doubled up since:


----------



## pixel (9 September 2014)

That was a nice profitable trade 
When it flopped below my strong support levels, I let DDT slip off my watchlist, and it only caught my attention again this morning. Lucky I decided to wait: The possibility still exists for this move to morph into a H&S pattern.




If, on the other hand, support holds at 2.9/3.0c, another entry may become worthwhile again.
I like their kind of technology.


----------



## Aussie Ostridge (29 July 2016)

found this:
Lights and sirens, handcuffs, body armour and baton lost by police in ACT
Someone should alert this company or the ACT Police of the company sounds like a match made in stock heaven!
And imagine a US police/military contract to DataDot DNA trace with their US partner.


----------



## mullokintyre (24 September 2021)

DDT came up in one of my searches today.
It has tested the 0.01 level back in late 2019.
It was once sitting at 0.04, so has kinda fallen out of favour.
The technology seems sound,, and they have actually started making money.
Does anybody  else have any thoughts on this co?
Mick


----------



## Country Lad (24 September 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> The technology seems sound,,



Oh dear, did you really have to mention it?  I bought this in the IPO in 2005. If anybody really wants to know, look at the chart.  The technology looked sound back then too.

Its clone, DTZ went the same way after listing until about 12 months ago when people may have realised it is a better proposition that DDT.

But, don't listen to me, I am damaged and biased regarding this one


----------



## mullokintyre (24 September 2021)

Country Lad said:


> Oh dear, did you really have to mention it?  I bought this in the IPO in 2005. If anybody really wants to know, look at the chart.  The technology looked sound back then too.
> 
> Its clone, DTZ went the same way after listing until about 12 months ago when people may have realised it is a better proposition that DDT.
> 
> But, don't listen to me, I am damaged and biased regarding this one



ya can't beat real world experience.
Thanks for the response, will look at something else.
Mick


----------

